# Fashionknit?



## swizzle (May 1, 2011)

I dug this the day before yesterday. I was hoping someone could tell me more about it. I found an ad for the neck ties they made and the company that carried this brand was Franklin Knitting Mills. Apparently they were in a lawsuit at one time with another company. I just found this bit this morning well trying to get a better pic. Can anyone tell me what it says or why this piece was even made? I'm assuming it was some type of store display. Any more info would be great. Thanx, Swiz


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 1, 2011)

> Fashionknit


I saw this and was ready to hit the delete button. Figured, oh no? more dresses.[][]
 That's cool and I guess a pot metal?. Give the area a little brass wire brushing or toothbrush and toothpaste and see if it comes out clearer.


----------



## swizzle (May 1, 2011)

I would spam the site. lol. You must see a lot of spam if you're that quick on the trigger. I was thinking about spraying it with some PB blaster and let it soak in for a little bit and then hit it with a soft toothbrush first. I think it might be brass but its hard to tell. Anyone else know the best way to clean this? I'm hoping to pull a few more letters off of the back. It looks like it was poorly stamped to begin with and I don't want to wear the letters off. Swiz


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 1, 2011)

From the pics I'd say pot metal or aluminum. Either way a test spot with a hard brush and toothpaste won't hurt. It would end up with a complete cleaning eventually. What's the magnet test come up with? What's the weight? Those two can give you a good indication. Brass is heavy, aluminum and pot tent to be lighter. The surface corrosion looks like NOT brass or copper base.


----------



## RedGinger (May 1, 2011)

I meant to comment on your other post that I really like that sign.  Good find.  Hope you hang it up and display it.


----------



## swizzle (May 1, 2011)

Hey Red, thanx for the comment. This is actually a free standing sign and Cowseatmaize I know what metal it is now. I hit it with some brasso and a soft toothbrush. I got enough info to do an internet search on it. The back says, "Highton Bronz The ADCO INC NYC Nat'l Selling Agent". So its Bronz and it is a counter display sign. I love it. Swiz


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 1, 2011)

Just because it says Bronz doesn't mean it's Bronze. You need to find the metal. The foundry probably used many metals. 
 It's still a great find. Research on the company can be done now though.


----------



## swizzle (May 1, 2011)

I suppose your right. The brasso seems to be doing a decent job of cleaning it. I'm just gonna take my time and try to clean it right. Thanx for the input. Swiz


----------



## Plumbata (May 1, 2011)

Nice find. I would guess that it is brass.


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2011)

Hey Swiz,

 Nice find. Woulda been a counter or top of case piece. I wonder about that "Bronz." Patina doesn't look right for brass or bronze, IMO.  

 Here's another:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Kirschbaum Clothes, bronze counter sign, with self standing bracket. 19.25" x 4.5". Marked Highton Bronze - The Adco Inc. New York City, Natl. Selling Agts on reverse. Patina is much more even than picture indicates.(Stock number 003Kirsch) $80.00" From.


----------



## swizzle (May 2, 2011)

Yup I saw that one. There's another one for shoes that is for sale for $150. I think it'll look great on a shelf with some old glass. I'd like to know a general value on it but how often does something like this come along you know what I mean. Swiz


----------

